# Is that a Brandtii ?



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here and I want to know if my fish is really a juvenile Brandtii


































I'm sorry about the low quality pics


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

yup


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

I would have to agree with Rocco :nod:

altho the pics arn't that good and I'm no expert.......


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Not so sure on that being a Brandtii it could be an Altuvie but we need to see some more pics.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete. S. brandtii.


----------

